# Why would one of my juvenile Red Cherry Shrimp be missing its tail?



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Might be amanos... if not a birth defect.


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

He/she is just "special"


----------



## Jardiamj (Oct 31, 2016)

After observing them for a while, I am a little afraid there is a bacterial infection in my tank. I saw in one of the adults something that looks like a hole on its shell, I put a Catappa leaf in the tank (10 G) today and I am thinking in treating it with Seachem Paraguard as I have read online that a lot of people have used it successfully.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

A bacterial infection would mean that the shrimp would be a milky white on the inside, which may be difficult to see in some shrimp.


Amanos can, and will, attack and eat other inhabitants.


----------



## Matuva (Jun 8, 2015)

I think Amano too


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

What is your GH? Shrimp are opportunistic, and most likely, this guy had molting issues which left him vulnerable. 

Even in a shrimp only tank, it is important to provide plenty of hiding places for the shrimp to molt, especially females when it's time to mate.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jardiamj (Oct 31, 2016)

I just have some of those strip tests to measure GH and KH. I am ordering some liquid tests online, I find it a little hard to read the strip but it looks like GH is 150 ppm and KH 120 ppm.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

If the test strip is accurate, your dGH of around 8.5 should be great. The mystery continues...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jardiamj (Oct 31, 2016)

natemcnutty said:


> If the test strip is accurate, your dGH of around 8.5 should be great. The mystery continues...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


He is still alive and still missing its tail, I just saw him right now. He seems to be doing just fine, swims a little bit funny but he is moving and eating... Weird!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

Do tails grow back?


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

He could have a birth defect, or it could have been a bad molt and his tail fins got torn off. They should grow back, but I'm not entirely sure of this myself.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

If it's a birth defect, don't let a breeder get a hold of it. Next thing you know, we'd have "S Grade Needle-Tail Sakura". I get breeding for color, but the awful shapes some breeder contort animals into...


----------



## Jardiamj (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't know if it's a birth defect, I look for him every time I feed to see if his tail is growing back. But it is quite difficult to find him in between all my plants and shrimps in the tank.










There is a little bit of red in there...









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jardiamj (Oct 31, 2016)

I just caught one of the female Amanos attacking a female adult RCS, I pushed her away with my hand and it attacked my hand then went back to the RCS who is still alive but missing her eyes and barely holding, I don't think she'll make it.
This female got berried just a few days ago and didn't seem sick, I just think this Amano has became very aggressive. I am a bit upset right now, I had noticed she gets aggressive when I feed but never thought she would kill a shrimp.
I think I'll just moved the 3 Amanos to my 10 G tank with a Betta in it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jardiamj (Oct 31, 2016)

She is dead, I took a picture and you can see a piece of her belly that was torned by the Amano Shrimp. So, they are going to the Betta tank, hopefully they get along.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

-insert it's not an amano comments-



Your betta may not be safe from the amanos, either...


----------



## Jardiamj (Oct 31, 2016)

Zoidburg said:


> -insert it's not an amano comments-
> 
> ??? I don't get this comment.
> 
> Your betta may not be safe from the amanos, either...


So, you think they might attack Jacques (my Betta), his full name is Jacques Pépin [emoji1]. I already put them there, I'll see how they behave there.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

A lot of people do not believe that amanos are aggressive, and believe that you must be mistaken on species. I haven't seen a picture of your amanos though, to confirm they are in fact amanos, but if they look like amanos and not ghost or macro shrimp, I'm taking your word for it!


There's a video on Youtube of amanos going after a fish and I saw one in a store trying to eat a cory that wasn't dead... meanwhile, a dead cory was being torn apart by other amanos. There are a few stories out there of disappearing fish and the person couldn't figure out why, until they saw their amano eating the fish. The fish usually disappeared at night, and sometimes that's when it was discovered it's the amano.


Hopefully, your amanos don't have a taste for fish and they get along! However, you should still keep a close eye on Jacques.


----------



## Jardiamj (Oct 31, 2016)

Zoidburg said:


> A lot of people do not believe that amanos are aggressive, and believe that you must be mistaken on species. I haven't seen a picture of your amanos though, to confirm they are in fact amanos, but if they look like amanos and not ghost or macro shrimp, I'm taking your word for it!
> 
> 
> There's a video on Youtube of amanos going after a fish and I saw one in a store trying to eat a cory that wasn't dead... meanwhile, a dead cory was being torn apart by other amanos. There are a few stories out there of disappearing fish and the person couldn't figure out why, until they saw their amano eating the fish. The fish usually disappeared at night, and sometimes that's when it was discovered it's the amano.
> ...


I am confident they are Amanos, here is a picture.










I am keeping an eye on Jacques, he has had the 10G tank all for himself for a few months. But if it works out, he'll have to share it.
My impression was that Amanos were not aggressive, but after examining the killed RCS carefully I didn't see any signs of a molting issue and she had her pleopods all ripped off and part of her belly torn out. So I can't think on any other reason for that death but the Amano.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Well, you are now, unfortunately, more proof that amanos *can* be aggressive! *Knock on wood*, my amanos are harmless, but I'm still aware of the possibilities.


Hope it works out for you, switching them to another tank!


----------

